# Game 6: Heat @ Hornets (11/5/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 5, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo will have a tough time out-playing this particular PG, but as a team hopefully we can keep him under control. We need to keep West and Okafor off the offensive glass. Ariza can probably slow LeBron, but Dwyane should go to work on Bellinelli. LET'S GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets have been the surprise of the early season. They've had a pretty tough schedule to start with Milwaukee, Denver, @ San Antonio and @ Houston yet are undefeated. Gonna be a good test for the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

damn i didnt know that @SAS was one of their W's. who is playing well for them besides paul? west? ariza?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

West has played extremely well for them, and the other role players have stepped it up, especially Belinelli.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be a tough game, on the road against an undefeated NOLA team.

Hopefully we do well. I can't watch this one, so i'll be checking the scores on my phone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Oneandonlycp3 Jus finished dinner at Nola's wit @ErnieRamos32 @KingJames @dwadeofficial and @mchalmers15...had a gr8 time!


Having dinner with the next night's opponent? MJ is rolling over in his grave right now


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Having dinner with the next night's opponent? MJ is rolling over in his grave right now


Michael Jordan died?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I read that and thought the same. Pat hates that stuff, too, as we can recall from MJ's HoF speech. Different times, man.

I tweeted LeBron and Dwyane that CP3 was just trying to soften them up by buying them dinner so that they go easy on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-4 Hornets

Ugly start. Gotta pickup up all parts of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

streams for this game suck.

lets see if we can blow out this 4-0 team, statement game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 assist for Paul already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 8 assists....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our D isn't there tonight, and our offense isn't much better. I do, however, like our chances in a shootout.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol cheer while you can NO fans.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris Bosh sucks!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These Hornets announcers are absolutely the worst. I think I'd rather listen to Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets are on fire right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They'll cool off by the half and we'll take over.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris Bosh sucks!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No intensity on defense whatsoever...no ball movement on offense, everything is isolation and we're obviously not hitting.

It's Game #1 all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-17 NO after 1

Hornets were on fire while the Heat were just the opposite. 

We should expect every team to start off hot at home against us.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Omega Okafor has been unstopable. 

His scoring is more than Wade, LeBron and Bosh combine.

His field goal is 100%.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason Smith is killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

These NO commentators are awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice all around play by House


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris Bosh sucks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Chris Bosh sucks!


Alright already. We get it :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Alright already. We get it :laugh:


But he doesn't get it :whatever:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll change my avatar. There is no Big 3, it's Wade and James. Bosh is a joke of a "star".


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two bad plays in a row and we're back down 9.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> I'll change my avatar. There is no Big 3, it's Wade and James. Bosh is a joke of a "star".


Was it you who got mad when I said Beasley was better than Bosh?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Was it you who got mad when I said Beasley was better than Bosh?


Impossible, I was one of the biggest Bease supporters and kept saying I wouldn't trade him for Bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not worried about Bosh. He will figure it out soon. Arroyo has consistently shown in big games going back to last season that he can't play at that level. We need to go with James Jones in the second half and bench him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-41 NO at the half

Okafor and Smith are a combined 10-16 for 22 points. Those two are especially killing us. Gotta get our rotations in order.

Defense picked up in the 2nd quarter though which was good to see.

Hopefully Lebron gets more selfish in the 2nd half.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> I'm not worried about Bosh. He will figure it out soon. Arroyo has consistently shown in big games going back to last season that he can't play at that level. We need to go with James Jones in the second half and bench him.


We need to play Haslem instead of Bosh, he's a better rebounder and can make shots under pressure, neither of them is a good slasher.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

piss posh bosh 1-5 2 pts 1 reb. What a player lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

the new big 3. #3 6 and 40.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to be nice. Bosh is in a slump, he's missing a bunch of shots he normally makes.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

lolol @ the guy who keeps saying bosh sucks. 

the problem w/teams like this with so much height advantage on us, we don't have a pg who can break down defenses. where the hell is our fast break.. come on speed it up.. we have to use our strength in these situations - quickness.. lebron or wade be at point and just kick it out if they have nothing, and we have to make shots, james jones, eddie house. arroyo is useless against teams like this.. same w/bosh he too soft for these teams. UD should be starting over Joel Anthony, the guy proved he can defend 7 footers years ago. well hope eric figures something out at the half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

terrible half. way too many jumpers and one on one. refs not helping either


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm going to be nice. Bosh is in a slump, he's missing a bunch of shots he normally makes.


He is not missing shots, he can't even get up any shots. He's terrible. He is an awful rebounder to boot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> UD should be starting over Joel Anthony, the guy proved he can defend 7 footers years ago


Who, Dirk? That doesn't mean he can guard centers (he can't). He can't even guard physical guys like Zach Randolph or Chris Wilcox.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

nickrock23 said:


> lolol @ the guy who keeps saying bosh sucks.
> 
> the problem w/teams like this with so much height advantage on us, we don't have a pg who can break down defenses. where the hell is our fast break.. come on speed it up.. we have to use our strength in these situations - quickness.. lebron or wade be at point and just kick it out if they have nothing, and we have to make shots, james jones, eddie house. arroyo is useless against teams like this.. same w/bosh he too soft for these teams. UD should be starting over Joel Anthony, the guy proved he can defend 7 footers years ago. well hope eric figures something out at the half.


the guy has a name, shaoxia
and Bosh does suck. end of story.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL at people calling Beasley soft. Beasley is a rock compared to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Who, Dirk? That doesn't mean he can guard centers (he can't). He can't even guard physical guys like Zach Randolph or Chris Wilcox.


Chris Wilcox. Forgot how much that guy used to kill us.

Only a a matter of time until teams zone us to death when we have that Arroyo/Wade/Lebron backcourt.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> the guy has a name, shaoxiah
> and Bosh does suck. end of story.


i'm laughing cause it's true.. for now at least. 

and for the other guy, UD is a better help defender and better low post defender than anthony. he's also a better rebounder. this joel anthony guy has a 2 inch vertical leap. plus you have to give UD some respect on the 10 footer, defenders just leave joel alone. i don't even get where ur going w/wilcox and randolph ?? cheers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice bank shot by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He isn't a better center than Anthony is in any conceivable way.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nice box out by Joel. this guy should be selling peanuts. tellin u UD should start


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> He isn't a better center than Anthony is in any conceivable way.


dude you are out of your mind. you're a moderator? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, our rotations have been AWFUL.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez Bosh, you have to box out even if that's not your assignment.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

nickrock23 said:


> i'm laughing cause it's true.. for now at least.
> 
> and for the other guy, UD is a better help defender and better low post defender than anthony. he's also a better rebounder. this joel anthony guy has a 2 inch vertical leap. plus you have to give UD some respect on the 10 footer, defenders just leave joel alone. i don't even get where ur going w/wilcox and randolph ?? cheers


Oh ok, cheers then :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

bosh not boxing out giving up the easy Oreb layup. Wonderful.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I would start a lineup of Wade, Jones, James, Haslem, Big Z.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I love the comradery on this board. Lol. Bosh sucks. Put in Haslem at the 4 until Bosh decides he wants to play basketball, end of story.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I would start a lineup of Wade, Jones, James, Haslem, Big Z.


I like that line up.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We are so much better with Big Z in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the Boston game again, Wade and Lebron driving into completely congested lanes


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice little run we're on with Arroyo's bum ass out of the game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

true and we will probably see Z starting soon but i doubt spo makes bosh come off bench.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> We are so much better with Big Z in.


Is Z not our best C? Am I missing something? I think Spo has a man crush on Joel. All hes good for is blocking shots. At least Z is a scoring threat and can board.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Everyone who plays Rondo says that they're going to play 6 feet off him and give him the shot but he usually blows up that idea. If you look at Arroyo people aren't even guarding him. His man is digging on everybody with the ball.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Everyone who plays Rondo says that they're going to play 6 feet off him and give him the shot but he usually blows up that idea. If you look at Arroyo people aren't even guarding him. His man is digging on everybody with the ball.


Same goes for your wet dream Joel.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Same goes for your wet dream Joel.


That's probably why he has 3 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> That's probably why he has 3 offensive rebounds.


Exactly!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Same goes for your wet dream Joel.


dude u r too funny


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Quick stat

Haslem is averaging more boards than Bosh and plays a lot less.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Exactly!


Most of the time he's setting screens so comparing him to an off guard is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Most of the time he's setting screens so comparing him to an off guard is pretty ridiculous.


You didn't understand my point at all. I was talking about how he is defended.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> You didn't understand my point at all. I was talking about how he is defended.


You didn't understand that you made a terrible point. Nobody is playing off him because he's setting screens.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish LeBron could set up Wade a lot more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've been down 9 all night yet it seems like its some 30 pt insurmountable lead.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> You didn't understand that you made a terrible point. Nobody is playing off him because he's setting screens.


You clearly don't understand what you are talking about. He's setting screen because he has no other purpose in the offense because he SUCKS. People don't need to guard him, which gives the opposing team one more guy to guard James and Wade. You complain about Arroyo but the same goes for Joel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We've been down 9 all night yet it seems like its some 30 pt insurmountable lead.


Because New Orleans is shooting way too high of a percentage. We can't put together any big runs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> You clearly don't understand what you are talking about. He's setting screen because he has no other purpose in the offense because he SUCKS. People don't need to guard him, which gives the opposing team one more guy to guard James and Wade. You complain about Arroyo but the same goes for Joel.


Duh. He's a role player. His job is to set solid screens, block shots, box out, and rebound. Check his per minute stats and he's doing that in spades.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-64 after 3

Only down 8. Just one small run and we could easily steal this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can I get a Lets go Heat?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Eddie is off tonight. He's had some WIDE open shots too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Z


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

See Adam, that's why Big Z should be in for Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z again with the rainbow J


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Z in Joel's and Adam's faces, baby!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Z is taking this game over


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Big Z in Joel's and Adam's faces, baby!!!


When did I ever say I didn't want Z to play? We have a two man rotation and both guys are playing as much as they should. Both have done their jobs tonight. Can't say the same for Bosh and Arroyo.

If you think that we can play Z 30 minutes a night that's just not realistic at this point in his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KICK THAT BALL OUT UD!

You always get blocked when you try to put it back up


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Please bring Wade back in!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> When did I ever say I didn't want Z to play? We have a two man rotation and both guys are playing as much as they should. Both have done their jobs tonight. Can't say the same for Bosh and Arroyo.
> 
> If you think that we can play Z 30 minutes a night that's just not realistic at this point in his career.


If Joel's job is to suck on offense and be a ****ty rebounder, then yes he's done it very well!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> If Joel's job is to suck on offense and be a ****ty rebounder, then yes he's done it very well!


He's not out there to score. I would think Wade, Bosh, and LeBron don't need him shooting, but there's more to offense than just shooting the ball. Screening and passing are important aspects.

And in what universe is 5 rebounds in 14 minutes bad?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by wade


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> That's probably why he has 3 offensive rebounds.


he plays same amount as UD and avg 1 pt per game, 4 rebounds. UD avg 7 and 8. if Joel was waived today he'd clear and he prob wouldn't even make a D league roster. you better watch with these crazy posts they might take away your moderator badge


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> He's not out there to score. I would think Wade, Bosh, and LeBron don't need him shooting, but there's more to offense than just shooting the ball. Screening and passing are important aspects.
> 
> And in what universe is 5 rebounds in 14 minutes bad?


How many times do I have to say it in order for you to understand it? His defender doesn't need to guard him which gives the Hornets a chance to double team Wade or James. Anthony makes the offense harder for them!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> If Joel's job is to suck on offense and be a ****ty rebounder, then yes he's done it very well!


well at least someone is making me laugh tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Okafor is going to make that garbage this is a loss

Ok, Haslem responded with his own garbage bucket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House has killed us tonight. He's had like 4 wide open 3's and missed them all.

So the Hornets get a 6 game minute rest and the Heat arent able to cut into this lead at all.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

nickrock23 said:


> well at least someone is making me laugh tonight.


I'm glad someone appreciates my bitching haha


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> How many times do I have to say it in order for you to understand it? His defender doesn't need to guard him which gives the Hornets a chance to double team Wade or James. Anthony makes the offense harder for them!


Except he hasn't. He's setting picks at the top of the key and pulling his man out of the paint as he should. Your accusations are groundless.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

It's not our defense that's killing us by the way. Our offense sucks.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

stream watchers - it's on NBA TV now live for the time being


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The shots just arent falling today. We've had numerous chances to make it 3 or 4 but it ends up in a miss and Hornets bucket pushing it back to 8. All goddamn game


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Except he hasn't. He's setting picks at the top of the key and pulling his man out of the paint as he should. Your accusations are groundless.


Yeah, a pick&roll with someone who can't receive the pass makes a lot of sense. Do you understand basketball at all? He pulls his defender out with him, but that same defender can double Wade or James on the pick & roll because he doesn't need to defend Joel. That makes the whole pick & roll pointless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the J

3pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafor again. WTF


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Yeah, a pick&roll with someone who can't receive the pass makes a lot of sense. Do you understand basketball at all? He pulls his defender out with him, but that same defender can double Wade or James on the pick & roll because he doesn't need to defend Joel. That makes the whole pick & roll pointless.


There's more to basketball than just shooting. Setting screens is important. His three offensive rebounds surely contributed to the offense. He is a role player and a good one.

If Eddie House makes his shots, if Bosh defense and/or boxes our Jason Smith, and Wade has a few less turnovers then we could be winning this game. Jor-El has been the least of our worries.

Combine Z and Jor-El's production and we have gotten excellent work out of that position tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel like i've seen this same sequence 40,000 times tonight. Miami gets it down to 4, then NO gets a J, then a turnover..


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade is the man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game and the Boston game...this team is crazy hard to beat even when they're playing bad. That's a good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 pt game

Lets go Heat!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> There's more to basketball than just shooting.


I'm in agreement, but the guy never takes a jumpshot and still can't shoot 50% lol... the guy plays 20 minutes and scores 1.4 ppg and 4 REB. the guy who puts butter on the popcorn at the concession stand can score 1.4 pts.. My ding dong can avg. 1.4 in 20 minutes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What a game!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? it should be 88:85


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge by UD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Every time we look like we're running well we turn it over or give up a basket.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

give the ball to wade and get the **** out of the way


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Every time we look like we're running well we turn it over or give up a basket.


That's what I said earlier. We've seen the exact same sequence of events happen over and over again tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, CP3 got a T.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cheesy flop by Paul to try and get a foul call on Wade. So lame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****, how did that ball not go in?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, that ball rolling off the rim just sums up the night perfectly.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade is a great defender


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by Wade on Paul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the line for 2.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG, we can actually take the lead! GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat take the lead. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade and LBJ have taken this 4th quarter over.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami leads!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

1pt lead!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have to secure the rebound if there's a miss. I'm looking at you Bosh, Mr. One Rebound...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if we lose it'll definitely be because of our failure to utilize joel anthony's skill set to the fullest


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol at this free throw shooting, 20-21 for Wade and James are you kidding me?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo should have done an offense defense substitution there and taken Bosh out for Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bounce on that 1st free throw....


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We have two of the best closers in the game, lets do this!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF @ that pass...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:nonono:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Spo should have done an offense defense substitution there and taken Bosh out for Joel.


I'm glad you're not the head coach.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, that sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penetration always leads to a wide open weak side 3pt shot against our D...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh for 333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, clutch shot


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have a timeout left so we're gonna get a shot to at least tie it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Still a prayer


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Joel Anthony should take the last shot


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> Joel Anthony should take the last shot


Or Haslem.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ their announcers acting like they just won a playoff game. Ridiculous.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

At least we got a good look at it, unfortunately we lost, but we all know with this team that regular season games dont matter much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And House ends up going 0-7 from 3. That killed us tonight. More than half of them were wide open.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope when Miller comes back we just insert him into the starting lineup at some point. Makes no sense to have him and Jones with a logjam for minutes with Arroyo playing like this.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we gave them a run for their money. wouldn't have been possible without Jor-el's 2 pts


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense worked way too hard to get its points tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie House f'ing sucks. And Wade is stupid for passing it to him. I hope it wasn't drawn up like that. It should have been JJ in the corner.

Good news is there's not many PGs of Paul's caliber.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We always suck in first quarters. Wonder why? (hint: 2 players in the starting lineup suck)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26pts on 12-13. Who the **** saw that coming from Okafor?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Eddie House f'ing sucks. And Wade is stupid for passing it to him. I hope it wasn't drawn up like that. It should have been JJ in the corner.
> 
> Good news is there's not many PGs of Paul's caliber.


Eddie House can shoot the lights out. He just couldn't do it tonight. He's already had great shooting nights for us, so please don't overreact.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Offense worked way too hard to get its points tonight


New Orleans looked like they wanted it more. They treated it like a playoff game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 26pts on 12-13. Who the **** saw that coming from Okafor?


Against Joel? I did.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 26pts on 12-13. Who the **** saw that coming from Okafor?


He's Paul's puppet. It was all him. He shredded us. Nine assists in one quarter is a joke.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

in all seriousness, i think chalmers and Z will be starting soon. we can't dig ourselves these kinds of holes to start games on the road with scrubs like arroyo and anthony making it 3 on 5 on offense. you gotta respect Z 18 ft out, and chalmers can beat guys off the dribble. well peace fellas thanks for the laughs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> New Orleans looked like they wanted it more. They treated it like a playoff game.


Every team we play on the road is gonna come out with some crazy intensity. We werent ready for it tonight. We won every quarter following but just couldnt overcome that 12pt 1st quarter deficit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> He's Paul's puppet. It was all him. He shredded us. Nine assists in one quarter is a joke.


In the 1st quarter yes. But from then on it was tip ins and like 2 or 3 last second of the shot clock hooks. The guy played up to that massive contract for once today. Sucks that it was against us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good thing we have another game tomorrow to bounce back with. We need more easy baskets damnit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> in all seriousness, i think chalmers and Z will be starting soon. we can't dig ourselves these kinds of holes to start games on the road with scrubs like arroyo and anthony making it 3 on 5 on offense. you gotta respect Z 18 ft out, and chalmers can beat guys off the dribble. well peace fellas thanks for the laughs


Maybe Mario but not Z. Z is just too foul prone and wouldnt last long anyway.

Plus he works well in the 2nd unit with Lebron when Wade and Bosh go out.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Player of the game... Wade or LeBron? I don't know.
Suckers of the game, we have House and Bosh. 1 Rebound... you gotta be kidding. Start Haslem and Z tomorrow, please!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Z isn't starting. He's playing great in his role for all the reasons W2B stated. At this stage of his career he is a backup and a very good one for us. We're not wasting him in the regular season and breaking him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Player of the game... Wade or LeBron? I don't know.
> Suckers of the game, we have House and Bosh. 1 Rebound... you gotta be kidding. Start Haslem and Z tomorrow, please!


It was Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Eddie House had missed six 3-pointers all season. *Tonight: 0 for 7, just the 2nd time in his career he's missed that many w/o a make.*


Just one of those games. Too bad this happened on a night when just one would have likely made the difference.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

so many things wrong with this game: wades TOs, lebrons silly TOs, boshs no show (that three would not have been necessary had he played up to his level), lebron overhelping off ariza for the three, and finally, rushing that final possession when they had enough time to look for a better shot. theres more obviously, but thats what stands out. funny that their C and PG killed us. cp3 is understandable, but joel was pitiful tonite


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like just one of those games. Bounce back game tomorrow against the Nets.

How the hell did Emeka Okafor look like god? 

Wade is POTG is the consensus im getting here, correct?

CB1...come on man, you're better than this...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Eddie House can shoot the lights out. He just couldn't do it tonight. He's already had great shooting nights for us, so please don't overreact.


Eddie House sucked *tonight.* Is that better?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think we've realized that Bosh is overrated (esp if you want to judge him off salary) stars don't have back to back to back to back off games, no matter who they play with..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ dude why the heck do I have a Bucks avatar?? I haven't changed my avatar in years and def did not change it to that..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> in all seriousness, i think chalmers and Z will be starting soon. we can't dig ourselves these kinds of holes to start games on the road with scrubs like arroyo and anthony making it 3 on 5 on offense. you gotta respect Z 18 ft out, and chalmers can beat guys off the dribble. well peace fellas thanks for the laughs


Wow do we have a Nickrock sighting? How u been bro


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ^^ dude why the heck do I have a Bucks avatar?? I haven't changed my avatar in years and def did not change it to that..


Tell the truth.. You jumped off the bandwagon after this loss and became a Bucks fan :baseldance:

They changed up some of the old custom avi's. Go in your user CP to change it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm sure the wade passing it was a designed play.. What I don't understand why is our play designed for a guy who's 0-6 to shoot it.,


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope Bosh turns it around quickly.

If by the all star break he doesn't have it together, it will be oogly.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I'm sure the wade passing it was a designed play.. What I don't understand why is our play designed for a guy who's 0-6 to shoot it.,


Because even though he was 0-6 from the 3 point line, he's still a better shooter then Wade and Lebron. But i rather have Jones shooting it. Theres 3 things why the heat really lost.


1. Anthony was just terrible defending Okarfur

2. Arroyo was disgusting to watch in which i don't think he even try guarding Paul.


3. Bosh with 1 rebound? Good lord.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Maybe Mario but not Z. Z is just too foul prone and wouldnt last long anyway.
> 
> Plus he works well in the 2nd unit with Lebron when Wade and Bosh go out.


Big Z maybe be foul prone but so is Anthony. Anthony imo is too short to be a center. I rather have big Z cause he spreads the court well for Lebron or Wade pass to him on the midrange shots. Anthony don't have any offense except an easy dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

rayz789 said:


> Because even though he was 0-6 from the 3 point line, he's still a better shooter then Wade and Lebron. But i rather have Jones shooting it. Theres 3 things why the heat really lost.
> 
> 
> 1. Anthony was just terrible defending Okarfur
> ...


It's not all Anthony's fault. Just because Okafor scored a lot doesn't mean that it was all Anthony's fault. How many of those points were assisted by Chris Paul? A few were alley oops. When you can't prevent dribble penetration and he gets in the lane he's a 50% shooter and Joel has to step out on him and contest the shot, that's why he's out there, and Bosh is supposed to rotate or the wing guy is supposed to come down and rotate (or both have to rotate) and that wasn't happening.

Part of it's not being accustomed to the team yet and a lot of it is effort on Bosh's part.


----------

